# Awesome Deer Cam Pic



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

A friend of mine sent this to me this morning. Supposidly it's an Alabama bow kill. If it is they sure did have a good bit of corn on the ground and started the season a little early according to the date.I'm going to say it's somewhere else but that's was the story that was attached.Either way the photo is awesome. 1 in a million chances to catch that on camera.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

nm


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shot!!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw the original post of this on Archerytalk. The deer was killed by a 15 year old boy in Wisconsin. Here is the orginal link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=769560


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!! The odds have to be higher. Gotta be a first, 'cause with net the way it is I haven't seen one like it. ...............


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

not to be a party pooper, but this photo was e-mailed to me and I deleted it as B.S. The one on my e-mail, you could see the trees through the deer, but I deleted it and can't find it now, maybe it was just the one I had.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

oh, I found it


----------



## itsme (Feb 6, 2008)

icall BS big time!!! looks totally photoshopped to me. the deer is transparent...look, you can see the trees and sunlight through the deer...BS. appears a pic was taken of the deer laying on the ground with an arrow sticking out of him, and then photoshopped into that trailcam pic.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *itsme (10/21/2008)*icall BS big time!!! looks totally photoshopped to me. the deer is transparent...look, you can see the trees and sunlight through the deer...BS. appears a pic was taken of the deer laying on the ground with an arrow sticking out of him, and then photoshopped into that trailcam pic.


I have seen numerous trailcam pics where deer and other objects look transparent its because the shutter speed of the camera is to slow. If you look at the link a couple of post above and read through all the BS the picture was sent to Cuddeback and they say it's legit.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

who cares, thats a cool pic!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seminolewind (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *itsme (10/21/2008)*icall BS big time!!! looks totally photoshopped to me. the deer is transparent...look, you can see the trees and sunlight through the deer...BS. appears a pic was taken of the deer laying on the ground with an arrow sticking out of him, and then photoshopped into that trailcam pic.
> ...


I'll agree w/ that because i got a doe pic that I call the ghost deet where her whole body is transparent...I wish I could find it again in one of my files.....But I will say the pic does look doctored....just looking at the blood spatter, the pattern does not look right. The deer jumping like that would be instantaneously after the shot, and I believe there is too much and too far of blood spatter for split second after the shot...regardless what/who thinks....it's a cool pic!:letsdrink


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it is real. I use Photoshop everyday and why would I make the deer transparent if I was going to fake it? Why would I use a small deer? Why would I do it period? I also have seen alot of "transparent" deer in trail cam pics.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

don't get me erong, I think it is an awesome pic also, real or artwork. However, I can not recall another trailcam shot with a transparent deer. I'm not trying to start a pissin match, but can anyone post another clear, digital photo of a "transparent" deer for argument sake?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree that it does look a little translucent but, I have seen some trail cameras do some weird shit, mine included. That is definately what I call an action/kill shot and a perfect one at that!!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

it could be real. there is another deer on the left hand side of the picture. who knows though.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool pic and I don't know if its real or not, but that arrow looks a little long. I mean half sticking out and enough out the other side to sling blood. Add approximately10 or 12" for the width of the deer. Awesome pic if real, great pic idea if its fake.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Cuddeback claims to have the fastest shutter speed on the market. I think it is real, that deer is in mid air probable running forward to some degree, that is still a pretty fast shutter to catch that image as well as it did. I have seen plenty of game cam pics with transparent deer as well. 



Freakin' awesome!!!! Amazing shot!!!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hit man (10/21/2008)*don't get me erong, I think it is an awesome pic also, real or artwork. However, I can not recall another trailcam shot with a transparent deer. I'm not trying to start a pissin match, but can anyone post another clear, digital photo of a "transparent" deer for argument sake?




Off aldeer.com


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jason (10/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seminolewind (10/21/2008)*
> ...


It may be this photo that you posted earlier this Fall???

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic162695-42-1.aspx?Highlight=headless+deer

I agree with you about the overall look of that photo though. That buck reacted at the moment of the arrow entering his hide and that looks like an awful lot of blood to spew out in less than a second of movement. 

I don't know how trail cameras are triggered, do they react to motion or are they on a timer?? I am guessing that the buck walked up to feed on that corn on the ground. Once he was feeding, the boy composed his shot and took it rather than taking a snap shot on the run. So there should be some other photos of the same buck approaching the corn and maybe a frame or two of him eating before that boy actually took the shot. I would more likely believe the whole story if there were other photos to back up what that one photo appears to be showing.

One other point to think about, if the photo that grassflats posted is the actual photo or the other is the actual photo, _somebody_ altered one or the other for some reason!! If that is a fact, and I believe that one or the other was in fact doctored, why couldn't the whole photo be a fabricated photo??? 

Just something to toss around by all you PhotoShop fans. As someone mentioned, I can't imagine why anybody would waste their time trying to make a semi-transparent photo of a flying deer with an arrow stuck in him but the fact is those 2 photos are NOT the same photo! Somebody doctored one of them. My question is why?? Did the trailcam company do it to make things more believeable or did the originator of the photo do it for some reason after the fact??


----------

